# Fall split questions/ advisable?



## Beelosopher (Sep 6, 2012)

If I were you, I would only do a split if you could get a mated queen as it is getting late in the season to raise your own queen (at least it is here). 

a. If you split confirm you can get a mated queen and split them as soon as you get her.
b. I would do a 50 50 split. Or if you think that sells both hives short for witner, I would favor one hive with more resources (the one with the laying queen would be my pick)
c. I would also put feed on ASAP and continue to do so after the split to ensure they make weight, especially the new hive as it will have very few foragers initially unless you are relocating them 2 miles or more away. 
d. But be sure not to over feed and cause them to back fill the brood nest with nectar as that could limit your winter bees.

If you have resources that you can borrow from another hive (brood/honey frames, etc.), that is a game changer too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The season is pretty much over. All of the positive things going on now, will not last... I'd be pretty hesitant to do a split in September and I'd want ideal conditions to do one in August...


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------

